# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Curryblätter

## TeigerWutz

Thema Bodenständig: _Curry im Garten - Curry ist ne Pflanze - Currykraut_

Ich hatte mal im Tipforum was über Curryblätter geschrieben. 
Das schaut aber total anders aus als das Kraut im Garten!

________________


*Curryblätter*  / ใบกะหรี่  (bai-kari) / Murraya koenigii Spreng.



Curryblätter mit reifen u. unreifen Früchten

Unbedingt durchlesen:
Currybaum WIKI

LG TW

----------

